#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-05
<jdong> bluekuja: had to do yet another fix on Azureus (.desktop file); still on track and waiting for archive to do backport
<bluekuja> jdong, seen it on -changes
<bluekuja> :)
<jdong> bluekuja: ah, you silly people subscribed to changes :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :)
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-07
<bluekuja> heya jdong
<jdong>  yo yo yo :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> do you have debian unstable around?
<jdong> sorted out the memory usage guy's bug, all quiet on my front.
<jdong> bluekuja: nope
<bluekuja> aww
<bluekuja> can you please install diff-ext
<bluekuja> and check if nautilus crashes?
<bluekuja> (get it from debian then)
<bluekuja> it will install fine in gutsy
<jdong> bluekuja: not on a Linux box currently...
<bluekuja> oh ok :)
<bluekuja> np then
<bluekuja> javamaniac, around?
<javamaniac> bluekuja, yes
<bluekuja> javamaniac, heya mate :)
<bluekuja> javamaniac, would you be so kind to install diff-ext on debian
<javamaniac> bluekuja, heya!
<bluekuja> and check whether it crashes or not?
<javamaniac> ok, let me test it
<bluekuja> you rock, thanks :)
<bluekuja> damn
<bluekuja> it crashes here
<javamaniac> diff-ext-setup runs here
<bluekuja> javamaniac, you should restart the machine
<bluekuja> and check after a restart
<bluekuja> actually was working for me
<javamaniac> oh, ok, looks like a complicated bug xD
<bluekuja> *before* the restart
<javamaniac> i'll restart
<bluekuja> ty
<bluekuja> javamaniac, crashes right?
<bluekuja> right click on a file
<javamaniac> bluekuja, it still works
<bluekuja> also if you right click on a file?
<javamaniac> oh
<javamaniac> it crashes
<bluekuja> darn
<bluekuja> upstream marked it as fixed
<javamaniac> both
<bluekuja> and here it is again
<javamaniac> :(
<bluekuja> -.-
<bluekuja> let's write a mail
<bluekuja> javamaniac, thanks for testing i
<bluekuja> *it
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> bluekuja, you're welcome :)
<bluekuja> :)
